
The dirty war over diversity inside Google - quazar
https://www.wired.com/story/the-dirty-war-over-diversity-inside-google/amp
======
LearnerHerzog
This was posted already

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16239253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16239253)

